# Top 10 bits to own? Basic starter set



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

Include set please like rabbet set(bit with various bearing sizes), round over/bead set,
Iv;e noticed that multi bit sets have some that go un-used.
So to get set up with good bits, top 10 most used?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bogydave

Bob R. of the RWS has a list of the ten bit he recommends BUT I can't find the list but you may want to poke around on the links below you may find the list.. 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RBIT--
http://www.routerworkshop.com/router_tip_glossary.html

=======


Bogydave said:


> Include set please like rabbet set(bit with various bearing sizes), round over/bead set,
> Iv;e noticed that multi bit sets have some that go un-used.
> So to get set up with good bits, top 10 most used?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

According to a Fine Woodworking Magazine article the ten basic router bits are...
A BASIC BIT KIT
• 1⁄4-in. straight bit
• 1⁄2-in. straight bit
• 3⁄8-in. spiral-fluted straight bit
• Rabbeting bit with four bearings
• 1⁄2-in. dovetail bit
• 1⁄4-in. roundover bit
• 3⁄8-in.-radius cove bit
• 45° chamfer bit
• Three-wing slot cutter
• 1⁄2-in. flush-trimming bit


----------

